# Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell

Meldungen vom Vormonat:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333755







Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der ("Nichtangler")Medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe die extra mit Grafik eingestellten Postings).


*TICKER:​ Anglermeldungen Januar 2018​*
*Streit um Kormoran-Abschüsse*
http://ooe.orf.at/news/stories/2886767/

*Karpfen à la Rinast*
https://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/1628001/

*Angler erstickt am Teich, weil er einen tragischen Fehler beging*
https://wize.life/themen/kategorie/...-teich-weil-er-einen-tragischen-fehler-beging

*AIB Stimme - Bad Feilnbach: Einbruch in eine Fischerhütte*
https://www.aib-stimme.de/2017/12/31/bad-feilnbach-einbruch-in-eine-fischerhuette/

Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? So sehen Stadtkinder die Natur. Lasst Kinder angeln!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334715

Steirischer Fischer erstickt in Zelt: 35-Jähriger hatte mit Gaskocher geheizt


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334719


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Eilenburger Anglerglück: Holzwels auf dem Ehrenplatz und Hecht auf dem Teller*
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Eilenburg/...s-auf-dem-Ehrenplatz-und-Hecht-auf-dem-Teller

*"Fisch des Jahres" ist in der Stadt selten geworden*
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...st-in-der-stadt-selten-geworden-aid-1.7295001

*Stolz auf zwei Vorbilder*
https://www.onetz.de/kreis-amberg-s...n-lier-stolz-auf-zwei-vorbilder-d1805682.html

*Angler entdeckt Schädel mitten im See*
https://www.nordkurier.de/neubrande...angler-entdeckt-totenschaedel-0130839201.html

*Rhein-Berg Fischereiprüfung Ende Februar im Kreishaus*
https://www.ksta.de/region/leverkus...eipruefung-ende-februar-im-kreishaus-29417792

Was ist besser: Bleikopfspinner oder Spinn-Jigs?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334735

Ohne Gewehr - Leben nach dem Biathlon: Andreas Birnbacher geht angeln


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334738


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Angler setzen Brutboxen in Lauterach ein*
https://www.onetz.de/schmidmuehlen/...-lauterach-ein-vom-ei-zum-fisch-d1805858.html

*Neuer Kanal gegen das Gemetzel*
http://www.fr.de/rhein-main/alle-ge...aden-neuer-kanal-gegen-das-gemetzel-a-1417755

*Fischerprüfung im Februar Fischerei-Schein machen und direkt loslegen*
https://www.rheinische-anzeigenblae...ei-schein-machen-und-direkt-loslegen-29421004

*Der Aal ist der Fisch des Jahres 2018*
https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/wissen/natur/der-aal-ist-der-fisch-des-jahres-2018/story/22755063

*Mit diesem Fang hat sicher keiner gerechnet*
https://www.gala.de/lifestyle/galax...gler-den-fisch-vor-der-nase-weg-21547074.html

Fisch des Jahres 2018? DAFV wird nicht mal genannt ...


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334761

Aaltaxi an der Lahn notwendig wegen "Wahnsinn Wasserkraft"


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334762


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*„Nachtangler werden die Natur nicht stören“*
https://bnn.de/lokales/baden-baden/angeln-bei-nacht-bleibt-ein-thema

*Riesenfang in Australien: Fischer angeln 500-Kilo-Meeres-Monster*
http://www.news.de/panorama/8556820...ogramm-fisch-in-exmouth-und-brechen-rekord/1/

*Angeln steht ganz hoch im Kurs*
https://www.frankenpost.de/region/marktredwitz/Angeln-steht-ganz-hoch-im-Kurs;art2442,5912664

*Angler fischt 1,17 Meter großen Hecht aus Lagenser Baggersee*
http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_lippe/...ter-grossen-Hecht-aus-Lagenser-Baggersee.html

*Brücken-Überfahrt nicht für jeden*
https://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/bruecken-ueberfahrt-nicht-fuer-jeden-id18716591.html

*Prüfungsstress für Wels und Hecht*
https://www.lr-online.de/lausitz/luebben/pruefungsstress-fuer-wels-und-hecht_aid-7006244

*Angler findet Lebendfalle mit einer ertrunkenen Katze*
https://www.weser-kurier.de/region/...e-in-lebendfalle-ertrunken-_arid,1685567.html

NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334801

Video: Orca mopst Angler Heilbutt im Drill direkt am Boot


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334795

MOZ berichtet: Berufsfischer braucht Angler


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334837


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*„Blauer Adler“ hilft der Fisch-P...*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/oschersleben/spende-blauer-adler-hilft-der-fisch-population

*Wasser an Mainlände steigt: Polizei verständigt Halter*
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Angler;art774,9855438

*Angeln bleibt beliebtes Hobby*
https://www.nnn.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/angeln-bleibt-beliebtes-hobby-id18725956.html

Land Schleswig Holstein macht gegen Dorschangler mobil


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334874


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Was ist los mit der Grundelproblematik?*
https://www.petri-heil.ch/was-ist-los-mit-der-grundelproblematik/

*Angler holen sich ihren Pokal ab*
https://www.gifhorner-rundschau.de/...3025723/Angler-holen-sich-ihren-Pokal-ab.html

Video - Tolle Unterwasserwelten: Bachforellen, Barben, Nasen und weitere Jungfische in der Mur


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334901


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

Grundelproblem auch in der Schweiz - Mehr Räuber besetzen?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334912


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Von der Angel an den Fuß - Schuhe aus Lachs, Karpfen oder Dorsch*
https://www.welt.de/regionales/baye...uss-Schuhe-aus-Lachs-Karpfen-oder-Dorsch.html

*So verblüfft Hamburgs jüngstes Sterne-Restaurant*
https://www.welt.de/icon/essen-und-...gs-juengstes-Sterne-Restaurant-Jellyfish.html

*Angler bauen Biotope für Libelle & Co. Die tollen Hechte vom Baggersee*
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/libelle/die-tollen-hechte-vom-baggersee-54401958.bild.html

*Zu warmes Wasser und gefräßige Kormorane*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...es-wasser-und-gefraessige-kormorane-1.3816039

*Fischerverein: Holger Höfer bleibt Vorsitzender*
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/hassberge/Angler-Gaststaetten-und-Restaurants;art513833,9857326

*Angler ehren treue Petrijünger*
https://www.nwzonline.de/wesermarsc...ren-treue-petrijuenger_a_50,0,2400803858.html

*Freizeit: Messe Angeln*
https://www.focus.de/regional/event...uisburg-freizeit-messe-angeln_id_8261126.html

Die Spinnanglerfrage: Werfen oder laufen? Spot oder Fläche?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334931

Schlupflöcher und Grauzonen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334914


----------



## fusselfuzzy (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

@Thomas9904
Vielen Dank für deine Bemühung uns Angler auf dem laufenden zu halten!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

Danke dir!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Nachwuchs angeln*
https://www.onetz.de/floss/vermisch...n-vorsitzenden-nachwuchs-angeln-d1806637.html

*Fischereisaison in MV startet verhalten*
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...-MV-startet-verhalten,fischereisaison100.html

*Angler stellen personelle Weichen*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/neuer-finanzchef-angler-stellen-personelle-weichen

*Zollhausteich braucht neue Wasserversorgung*
https://www.lr-online.de/lausitz/sp...wer-angler-wird-bald-ueberbaggert_aid-7022469

*Fehntjer Angler mit Treff zum Fachsimpeln*
https://www.ga-online.de/-news/artikel/332632/Fehntjer-Angler-mit-Treff-zum-Fachsimpeln

*Eine Goldschmiedin geht jetzt zum Angeln*
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...schmiedin-geht-jetzt-zum-angeln-aid-1.7308952

*Hobby Angeln ist gefragt*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/meissenheim/hobby-angeln-ist-gefragt--147944861.html

Ab 1200 Euro: Angler machen Maßschuhe aus Fischleder


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334956

Michelin-Stern: Angler sind bessere Köche


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334959


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Angler machen mehr als nur fischen *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/neuried/angler-machen-mehr-als-nur-fischen--148067283.html
(Anmerkung Red.: z. B. Angeln??) 

*Vorsitzender der Riedwasser-Angler appellierte *
https://www.bo.de/lokales/offenburg/vorsitzender-der-riedwasser-angler-appellierte

*Großes Lob für Malte Roder *
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/gardelegen/angler-grosses-lob-fuer-malte-roder

*Natur um Seen und Flüsse besser schützen *
https://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhal...zen.a2475037-d976-40b0-9b62-49324bbcaa89.html

Brauchen wir eine stärkere Kommerzialisierung des Angelns gegen immer mehr Angelverbote?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334992

Weltweit größtes Totholzprojekt für Baggerseen durch Anglerverband Niedersachsen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334999


----------



## Deep Down (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

Immer wieder interessant so ein "Presseüberblick"! 
Danke für Dein ständiges Engagement auch in dieser Richtung


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

Danke fürs Lob - hier gehts weiter:

*Kormoran-Streit um Abschuss nach Jagst-Unglück beigelegt*
https://www.welt.de/regionales/bade...m-Abschuss-nach-Jagst-Unglueck-beigelegt.html

*Als Burger noch von der Wupperfischerei leben konnten*
https://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/solingen/burger-noch-wupperfischerei-leben-konnten-9513078.html

*Natura2000/Elbaue: Neue Konflikte vorprogrammiert*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/burg/natura-2000-in-burg-neue-konflikte-vorprogrammiert

*Der Spaß geht weiter: Neue Staffel "Rute raus"*
https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...eiter-Neue-Staffel-Rute-raus,ruteraus266.html

*Wegen Fangbegrenzung SOS: Ostseekutter schlagen Alarm!*
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/angeln/dorsch-in-der-ostsee-54424502.bild.html

*Urlaub mit Angel, Köder und viel Muße*
http://unternehmen-heute.de/news.php?newsid=476486

*Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz: PETA zeigt Angler aus St. Pölten wegen Catch & Release an*
https://www.peta.de/verstoss-gegen-...a-zeigt-angler-aus-st-poelten-an#.WlcAU67iaM8

Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335029

Kurzvideo: Von wegen Angler schaden Vögeln oder vertreiben sie
	

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335038

Sammelschiffchen macht das Rennen - Tolle Werbung für Seenotretter mit Sammelschiffchen als Seifenkiste


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335042


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*PETA zeigt Hobby-Angler an und blamiert sich*
http://www.heute.at/oesterreich/nie...r-Angler-aus-N--an-und-blamiert-sich-44290747

*Wels an einer Schnur festgebunden - PETA zeigt Catch-and-Release-Angler an*
https://www.focus.de/regional/baden...t-catch-and-release-angler-an_id_8285954.html

*Geraer Angler sind seit 1964 Pächter*
http://gera.otz.de/web/gera/startse...raer-Angler-sind-seit-1964-Paechter-203107722

*Tierschützer zeigen Weiler Angler an*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/weil-am-rhein/tierschuetzer-zeigen-weiler-angler-an--148135411.html

*Den falschen Mann am Haken?*
https://www.shz.de/regionales/kiel/den-falschen-mann-am-haken-id18787341.html

*Beim Angeln überfallene Ahauser enttäuscht über Urteil*
https://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/...Ahauser-enttaeuscht-ueber-Urteil-1245187.html

Umfrage Baglimit Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335051

PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335068


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*FISCHEREI - „Der schönste Beruf der Welt“*
https://www.nwzonline.de/wesermarsc...hoenste-beruf-der-welt_a_50,0,2581646598.html

*Jahreshauptversammlung des Anglervereins Kitzingen*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ki...ng-des-Anglervereins-Kitzingen;art218,3125379

*Cottbus beißt wieder an*
http://maerkischer-bote.de/blog/2018/01/12/cottbus-beisst-wieder-an/

*Peta will YouTube-Angler fertigmachen*
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/peta-will-youtube-angler-fertigmachen.html

*Streit endet mit Messerstichen*
http://www.kn-online.de/Kiel/Zoff-unter-Anglern-an-der-Hoern-Streit-endet-mit-Messerstichen

Bagger-Bergung in Durlach: Anglerverein fürchtet Folgen für Natur


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335096

Ministerium macht Werbevideo fürs Stippen, Feeder- und Wettangeln


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335098


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Totholz soll Baggerseen beleben*
https://www.weser-kurier.de/region/...lz-soll-baggerseen-beleben-_arid,1689266.html

LFV Baden-Württemberg zieht Klage gegen Land wegen Kormoran zurück


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335125


Stadt Burg (bei Magdeburg) sagt offenbar NEIN zu natura2000 Plänen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335126

Ägypten Teil 9 - eine spannende Erlebnis- und Fotoreportage


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335099


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Fischen ist bei Jungen im Trend*
http://www.luzernerzeitung.ch/nachr...schen-ist-bei-jungen-im-trend;art9649,1181782

*Jagd auf "Schwarzfischer"*
https://www.onetz.de/tirschenreuth/...ormoran-jagd-auf-schwarzfischer-d1808336.html

*Sportanglerverein Murg-Laufenburg ehrt langjährige Mitglieder*
https://www.suedkurier.de/region/ho...hrt-langjaehrige-Mitglieder;art372614,9574965

*Naturschutz im Aller-Leine-Tal: Lies mahnt Beteiligte*
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...ir-stehen-immens-unter-zeitdruck-9524274.html

*Eine ganze Familie im Angelfieber*
https://www.svz.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/eine-ganze-familie-im-angelfieber-id18807731.html

*Das Fischerfest war so gut besucht wie noch nie*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lauf...r-so-gut-besucht-wie-noch-nie--148201209.html

*Mit Wodka und Geduld – Volkssport Eisfischen*
http://www.handelsblatt.com/politik...nd-geduld-volkssport-eisfischen/20842560.html

Video: Wettangeln Brandung 1963, Niederlande


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335159


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Wo sich Huchen, Hecht und Aal tummeln*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Wo-sich-Huchen-Hecht-und-Aal-tummeln-id43854261.html

*Schwieriges Jahr für Moosburger Angler*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...ieriges-jahr-fuer-moosburger-angler-1.3826115

*Burgheimer Sportanglerverein lässt ereignisreiches Jahr Revue passieren*
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/neuburg/Burgheim-Viel-Arbeit-fuer-die-Fischer;art1763,3652311

*Neue Schilder warnen vor plötzlichem Wasseranstieg im Neckar*
https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer...em-wasseranstieg-im-neckar-_arid,1181938.html

*Halleiner Angler warteten vergeblich auf Post*
https://www.sn.at/salzburg/chronik/halleiner-angler-warteten-vergeblich-auf-post-22989451

*Ute Jünger bleibt Vorsitzende der Angler*
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler;art763,9863489

*Petrijünger küren ihre Besten*
https://www.nnn.de/lokales/rostock/petrijuenger-kueren-ihre-besten-id18808841.html

*Handball - Jannik Kohlbacher im Interview: "Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter lang"*
http://www.spox.com/de/sport/handba...r-interview-angeln-dhb-em-2018-slowenien.html

Fischer und Jäger gemeinsam gegen den Kormoran: Jagd auf "Schwarzfischer"


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335194

Spinnfischen "edel" - Köfi nur "Falle stellen"?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335230

Black Cat Neuheiten 2018


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335177


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Stadt prüft Jäger und Fischer: Jetzt anmelden*
https://www.solinger-tageblatt.de/solingen/stadt-prueft-jaeger-fischer-jetzt-anmelden-9531941.html

*Weil am Rhein „Das ist Tierquälerei“*
https://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/...rei.e038a84e-5233-41d0-97c4-81794e6bfa9c.html

*"Jagen und Fischen" auf dem Messegelände*
https://www.focus.de/regional/augsb...fischen-auf-dem-messegelaende_id_8310156.html

*Neuer Vorstand in Jahrstedt*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/kloetze/angler-neuer-vorstand-in-jahrstedt

*Angler von Haien umkreist*
https://www.msn.com/de-de/wetter/other/angler-von-haien-umkreist/vp-AAuM6S0

*Jetzt zur nächsten Fischerprüfung anmelden*
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...chsten-fischerpruefung-anmelden-aid-1.7325548

Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335245

Video: Quappen gegen Grundel- Ein Loblied auf die Trüsche!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335250

Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335266


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Schuhmacher und Fliegenfischer*
https://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/schuhmacher-und-fliegenfischer-id18837621.html

*Wahlmarathon zügig absolviert*
https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer...marathon-zuegig-absolviert-_arid,1182913.html

*Loruper Angler haben jetzt einen Ehrenvorsitzenden*
https://www.noz.de/lokales/werlte/artikel/1007363/loruper-angler-haben-jetzt-einen-ehrenvorsitzenden

*600-Mitglieder-Marke im Blick*
https://www.onetz.de/schnaittenbach...z-600-mitglieder-marke-im-blick-d1809129.html

*Olaf Schubert und Hinnerk Schönemann angeln für die Seenplatte*
https://www.nordkurier.de/mueritz/o...nn-angeln-fuer-die-seenplatte-1730994301.html

*PETA-Anzeige gegen Youtube-Angler*
http://www.noen.at/st-poelten/st-po...erquaelerei-landesfischereiverband/74.110.315

*Behördenkrieg um wichtigen Zufluss*
https://www.az-online.de/altmark/beetzendorf-diesdorf/behoerdenkrieg-wichtigen-zufluss-9532562.html

*Messe Jagen und Fischen startet - Tierschützer üben Kritik*
https://www.br.de/nachrichten/schwa...n-startet-tierschuetzer-ueben-kritik-100.html

*Töten als „Zeitvertreib“: PETA kritisiert Angelmesse „Carpmeeting 2018“*
https://www.focus.de/regional/cottb...t-angelmesse-carpmeeting-2018_id_8317477.html

*Jetzt zur Fischerprüfung anmelden – und im Sommer angeln*
https://www.focus.de/regional/nordr...anmelden-und-im-sommer-angeln_id_8315911.html

Angler von 15 Haien umkreist


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335278


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*420 Kilo Fisch und 2170 Signalkrebse gefangen*
https://plus.pnp.de/lokales/eggenfelden/2805189_420-Kilo-Fisch-und-2170-Signalkrebse-gefangen.html

*409 Aale gingen an den Haken*
https://www.shz.de/lokales/husumer-nachrichten/409-aale-gingen-an-den-haken-id18838531.html

*Neukieritzscher Angler feiern Vereinsjubiläum*
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Borna/Neukieritzscher-Angler-feiern-Vereinsjubilaeum

*USA: Drei Angler retten sich mit Sprung ins Wasser*
http://www.krone.at/1617216

*Hier rast eine Yacht ungebremst in ein Fischerboot*
https://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/a...-ungebremst-in-ein-fischerboot-id7860942.html

Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte



Robin Illner sammelt 621 Euro für ein Kinderprojekt!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335315


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Intelligenter Fischräuber*
https://www.onetz.de/vohenstrauss/v...isch-intelligenter-fischraeuber-d1809593.html

*Fürstenauer Angler engagieren sich für den Naturschutz*
https://www.noz.de/lokales/samtgeme...r-angler-engagieren-sich-fuer-den-naturschutz

MdB Jan Korte - "Bundesverband (DAFV) weiterhin kaum wahrnehmbar"


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335379

Hilfe für amerikanische GI`s zum Angeln in Deutschland: Wie Amerikaner Angeln in Deutschland sehen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335351

Dänemark: Steinbutt auch (explizit) für Angler


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335362

Bob Nudd: 30 Jahre Browning-Sponsoring


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335372


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung*
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335414

"Huchenfranz" Keppel weiter aktiv - Video für Musik von Erwin R.


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335403

Wenn Fussballlegenden (Jack Charlton) recht haben: „Coarse fishing populärster Sport in England"


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335406


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Bleifrei auch bei Petrijüngern*
https://www.lr-online.de/lausitz/cottbus/angelmesse-carpmeeting-cottbus_aid-7088565

*Angler können wieder auf der Trebel schippern*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Grimmen/Angler-koennen-wieder-auf-der-Trebel-schippern

DAFV 2018 - Resteverwertung


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335414

Wer war oder ist ein wirklich bedeutender Angler?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335415

Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335420


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Tote Fische im Zwergbach: Wie schützt man die Natur vor dem Biber?*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...t-man-die-Natur-vor-dem-Biber-id43937191.html

*Mit komplett neuem Vorstand in maritime Zukunft*
https://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenbur...nd-in-maritime-zukunft_a_50,0,2918302761.html

*Auf der Jagd nach Barsch und Quappe*
https://www.moz.de/landkreise/oder-spree/frankfurt-oder/artikel9/dg/0/1/1632751/

*Jagen und Fischen: Auf der Jagd nach neuen Rekorden*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-der-Jagd-nach-neuen-Rekorden-id43929701.html

*Nur einer war schon bei der Gründung dabei*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ar...hon-bei-der-gruendung-dabei;art154303,3144768

*Angler fängt Superlachs vor Warnemünde*
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Mecklenburg/Rostock/Angler-faengt-Superlachs-vor-Warnemuende

*Angler: Martin Müller weiter ASV-Vorsitzender*
https://www.wa.de/lokales/bergkamen/angler-martin-mueller-weiter-asv-vorsitzender-9547875.html

*Deutschlands größtes Angel-Event am Beetzsee*
http://www.maz-online.de/Brandenbur...-Masters-Show-2018-am-Beetzsee-in-Brandenburg

*Wer Schätze angeln will, muss früh raus*
http://www.marbacher-zeitung.de/inh...aus.24b19af4-5201-4ee2-b15c-10117a5204f2.html

*Sportfischer sollen bedrohte Arten fischen*
https://www.nau.ch/diverses/sportfischer-sollen-bedrohte-arten-fischen-65288966

*Jörg Hummel ist neuer Chef der Angler in Leutesheim*
https://www.bo.de/lokales/kehl/joerg-hummel-ist-neuer-chef-der-angler-in-leutesheim

Wo gehts hin beim DAFV? Weitere Kündigungen - Neuer "Verband" auf Bundesebene?

[/URL]
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335455

 Im Fernsehen (BR): Huchen - Der Donaulachs kehrt zurück


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335469

2018: Zielfisch oder einfach nur Angeln?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335445


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Angler laden zur Versammlung*
http://sondershausen.thueringer-all...ecific/Angler-laden-zur-Versammlung-436220354

*Parkplatzmangel beschäftigt Arbeitskreis*
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/k...mangel-beschaeftigt-arbeitskreis_18473776.htm

*Klaus-Dieter Jäger neuer Vorsitzender*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/osterburg/angler-waehlten-klaus-dieter-jaeger-neuer-vorsitzender

*Fischereiverein Aindling zieht Bilanz*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/aichach/Fischereiverein-Aindling-zieht-Bilanz-id43938966.html

Wissenschaftler plädiert für "catch and release" beim Trophäenangeln


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335491

Minister Backhaus (SPD, M-V) blamiert sich gegenüber ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335501

Tolle Unterwasseraufnahmen beim Schleppen in der Ostsee


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335523


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Gremsdorfer Fischer sammeln alte Weihnachtsbäume*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ar...mmeln-alte-weihnachtsbaeume;art154303,3146921

*Bodensee: 20 Berufsfischern wird Lizenz entzogen*
https://www.suedkurier.de/region/bo...schern-wird-Lizenz-entzogen;art410936,9588642

*Die Geschichte der Fischerei abbilden*
https://www.bo.de/lokales/offenburg/die-geschichte-der-fischerei-abbilden

*Angler ehren und wählen*
https://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales...,-Angler-ehren-und-waehlen-_arid,1162545.html

*Kampf um Angel-Quoten für Ostsee-Dorsch Landwirtschaftsminister stellt Lockerung in Aussicht*
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/angeln/schmidt-will-anglern-entgegenkommen-54577084.bild.html

Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335535


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Wissenschaftler hat großes Anglerglück*
https://www.nnn.de/lokales/rostock/wissenschaftler-hat-grosses-anglerglueck-id18902311.html

*Nur noch 80 Patente für Berufsfischer*
https://www.wochenblatt.net/heute/nachrichten/article/nur-noch-80-patente-fuer-berufsfischer/

*Amtliche Bekanntmachung der Stadt Dachau*
https://www.focus.de/regional/dacha...kanntmachung-der-stadt-dachau_id_8359334.html

*Guter Fang*
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/angel-baer-guter-fang-1.3837352

Brauchen wir mehr Angler in Deutschland?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335595


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Karpfen mit 19,7 Kilo: Andre Ott fing den "Fisch des Jahres"*
http://www.infranken.de/regional/ar...t-fing-den-fisch-des-jahres;art154303,3153118

*Ein guter Fang*
http://www.dnn.de/Sonntag/Genuss-Leben/Ein-guter-Fang

*Nunzio Schiliro (27) ist Angler aus Leidenschaft*
https://www.wp.de/staedte/menden/ju...-ist-angler-aus-leidenschaft-id213223795.html

*Gottenheimer Angler verjüngen ihre Führungsriege*
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/gott...erjuengen-ihre-fuehrungsriege--148657432.html

*Am 7. April wird mit der Familie geangelt*
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/ha...lung-am-7-april-wird-mit-der-familie-geangelt

*Zeltlager im Sommer steht nichts im Wege*
http://www.wochenpostonline.de/news...detail&cHash=c28b5fba41207f32b70c9d7302ecce7d

*Jagd auf den Wels soll beginnen*
https://www.az-online.de/altmark/beetzendorf-diesdorf/jagd-wels-soll-beginnen-9559715.html

*Wett-Angeln mit Miroslav Klose*
http://www.stimme.de/deutschland-we...t-Angeln-mit-Miroslav-Klose;art136642,3975304

*Eine abenteuerliche Rentierschlittenfahrt zum Eisangeln*
https://www.migrosmagazin.ch/abenteuerliche-rentierschlittenfahrt-zum-eisangeln

Ein "Boot" als Sarg: Letzte Ruhestätte für Angler und "Outdoorliebhaber"


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335610

Video: 1963 - Wettangeln Volkssport in England


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335615


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

Nur internes am Sonntag:

Die Vielfalt der Angler und des Angelns - miteinander statt gegeneinander


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335654

Wahrsagerinnen: Hundefressender Waller aus Lüdelsener See existiert! Wird NICHT gefangen werden!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=335647


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Wetzstahl ist absolut kein Scharfmacher*
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...-absolut-kein-scharfmacher-_arid,1189375.html

*Hubschrauber kreist nach Fund am Kanal*
http://www.lokalkompass.de/luenen/leute/hubschrauber-kreist-nach-fund-am-kanal-d822162.html

*Angler wählen neuen Vorstand*
http://artern.thueringer-allgemeine...ific/Angler-waehlen-neuen-Vorstand-1945726556


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz: PETA zeigt Catch-and-Release-Angler aus Magdeburg an

http://magdeburger-news.de/index.php?this=frame&c=20180129113313&ref=facebook
*


----------



## Leptodora (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ticker: Anglermeldungen Januar 2018*

*Verdacht auf Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz - PETA zeigt Bootswettfischer an*
https://www.focus.de/regional/meckl...eta-zeigt-bootswettfischer-an_id_8379167.html


----------

